

One Of Microsoft's Best Kept Secrets: Python Tools For VisualStudio (PTVS) - morpheous
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/OneOfMicrosoftsBestKeptSecretsPythonToolsForVisualStudioPTVS.aspx

======
a3n
"There's also a complete REPL inside Visual Studio for each"

Can you set it to use IPython's repl rather than the default repl?

